# Hybrid cars



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thinking of going down this route, has anyone used one or owned one of these petrol/electric vehicles.Your views please.

cabby


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Test drove a Yards hybrid recently, too many options on the display. The forced braking for economy needs mastering. Can't help thinking it is a grossly overcomplicated package for servicing. Steering clear for now.
Gerry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Thinking of going down this route, has anyone used one or owned one of these petrol/electric vehicles.Your views please.
> 
> cabby


I can't speak to reliability, but Leeds Taxi drivers seem to like the Toyota Prius, so they would seem to be reliable and economical enough to run professionally.

But I would think spirited driving might be low on the list of options.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Who has been telling you about my style,or lack of it, of driving then kev.>>

cabby


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi cabby

a friend has a nissan full electric over complicated and the battery has had to have cells replaced under warranty

heating, aircon everything works from the battery so not a good idea in my mind


barry


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

in 15-20 years they will be brilliant - right now the jury is definitely out

You should therefore buy one and keep the research an improvement going so that I can but one in 15 years from now that actually works


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not sure I will be around in 15-20 years, sorry.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Why do you want one Cabby?

If you are feeling green, forget it. The nasties produced during production are very considerable, and electric energy is by no means green. It might be when it's being used, but what about when it's being produced - along with all the associated hardware for filling stations etc. of which there aren't many available? 

Yet another government inspired myth I fear.

Dave


----------



## Bengal (Aug 13, 2010)

I have a Jazz hybrid & previously had a civic hybrid. Mainly bought for the low road tax & the outward show of being "greener". The fuel economy is good but can be matched by non hybrid cars. I find I get about 10% less MPG than the dash computer claims but still averages about 50 to 55 mpg. The main impact for me has been to change my driving style from 80 mph on motorways & always rushing to a more sedate style (to try to max the mpg return), which is just as well as they are not the quickest things on the road. I probably won't get another hybrid as I feel I've done my bit to save the planet/wallet.

Bengal


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thanks for replies, they all fit in with the info gleaned from local taxi's.

I just fancied something different, did think of a Bentley, but they do not come cheap.Plus it must not be too high as the boss is having trouble getting into the Rav4 now.She does like sitting high.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If planet saving is your aim, you'd be better keeping the car you have, building new cars is horrifically dirty from a green aspect, old smokey oil burners are more green.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Thanks for replies, they all fit in with the info gleaned from local taxi's.
> 
> I just fancied something different, did think of a Bentley, but they do not come cheap.Plus it must not be too high as the boss is having trouble getting into the Rav4 now.She does like sitting high.
> 
> cabby


If it's for low mileage, why not get one.

*Link*

.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Whilst working for the County Council we were "encouraged" to use a Nisan Leaf that they had purchased. Fully electric not Hybrid. A very pleasant enough car to drive BUT at 29 Grand to buy, and with very limited range (80 miles was really pushing it) it's not something I would consider at the moment. I had to be recovered twice 'cos I "ran out" of the wriggly amp things the engine apparently needed. Someone suggested I had done it deliberately, slanderous!!!! (But only if NOT true of course. :wink2: )

As others have said I would hang fire until battery technology has caught up. Also,my concern would be about the residual value after three years. I certainly wouldn't want to buy a hybrid at that age, the cost of replacing the batteries would be horrendous and no-one seems to know what the battery life span is at the moment. 

Too risky !!

Andy


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

I have owened Vauxhall Ampera for the past 8 months. It suits me perfectly. In the summer I can drive about 50 miles on a full charge. In the winter I can do about 25 miles on a full charge. 
Once I have used the battery it has an engine that acts s a generator and puts power into the battery. I park my car on my drive and charge it most nights. Take about 3.5 hours for a full charge. A full charge will cost about £1.25 or cheaper if you are on economy 7 or special deals you can get from the electric company. 
To buy the car new the dealer wanted £33k. I bought it 6 months old for £21k 
My fuel consumption to date. 

Since I bought the car I have done 8885 miles and averaged 328 mpg

Since I last filled 2 months ago up I have done 2535 miles and used 3 gallons, Averaged 845 mpg.

If I run out of battery and use the engine to charge the batteries as I drive I gat 45-55 mpg. so I can drive about 350 miles before stopping before having to refuel.

I have worked out in 8 months I have used about £125 in fuel and about £150 in electricity so total cost is £275

So I have averaged 177.7mpg if you include the cost of fuel and electricity. 

My last car was i Nissan Navara and it was costing me about £90 per week in diesel. 

I change my car every 4-5 years and my only concern is what the car will be worth when I come to PX it. But I have worked out I will save about £3k per year in fuel.

My next car will also be an electric car when I come to change as the technology is improving so fast.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you kev, I think,>> not quite the model I was thinking of.

cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I fancy one of these as a second car.........................................

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/ssangy...letter&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No sorry Ray, looks cheap and nasty.Very little style.

cabby


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Revise - you wont be keeping that for 5 years the batteries will need replacement at a horrendous cost of like £5-7K including labour!


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Tezmcd said:


> Revise - you wont be keeping that for 5 years the batteries will need replacement at a horrendous cost of like £5-7K including labour!


Can you let me how you know this. Do you have more information?
I have seen 4 year old models that still hold 96% capacity. But then again - 
The battery warranty is for 8 years so I should be okay?

But then again, If you know better please update me.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

cabby said:


> No sorry Ray, looks cheap and nasty.Very little style.
> cabby


Well it is cheap Cabby but all small SUVs are a little chunky. It's just a smaller and cheaper version of our VW Tiguan. With all the trimmings and extras for half price.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Thank you kev, I think,>> not quite the model I was thinking of.
> 
> cabby


There's just no way of pleasing you :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Point taken ray.

cabby


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

we drive a Toyota Prius since 2008. About 53 MPG long-term average. A very comfortable car, very silent, easy to handle, with a large enough trunk. And utterly reliable: Apart from regular maintenance, accident or vandalism-related issues the only repair that was done a few months ago was replacing the auxiliary battery, and even that was preventive.

Our next car will certainly be a hybrid again, maybe even a fully electric car.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

